
Optimizing application performance with Amazon CodeGuru Profiler - Sheepzez
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/machine-learning/optimizing-application-performance-with-amazon-codeguru-profiler/
======
bradknowles
It’s a JVM-only tool. Doesn’t help you if your code doesn’t run in a JVM.

